# Beach FC-- Long Beach



## pokergod (Feb 14, 2020)

Rumor that many of the good coaches have left or are leaving.  Who?  Reason?  Where are they are going?


----------



## SPChamp1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Can confirm as of today that Ryan Shera who came over in the Strikers FC merger is now at FRAM and is slated to take a couple of teams.


----------



## pokergod (Feb 15, 2020)

At tryouts today and was told that Steve Soler left and a few others.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 16, 2020)

I’ve heard that some states in the Midwest have some sort of rule that if you move to a different club, you aren’t allowed to coach the same age group for at least a year.  
Could you imagine what would happen in So Cal if this was the rule?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 16, 2020)

pokergod said:


> At tryouts today and was told that Steve Soler left and a few others.


Don’t know much about the others but Soler is a great Coach.


----------



## RedCard (Feb 16, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I’ve heard that some states in the Midwest have some sort of rule that if you move to a different club, you aren’t allowed to coach the same age group for at least a year.
> Could you imagine what would happen in So Cal if this was the rule?


That would make things very interesting, that's for damn sure...


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I’ve heard that some states in the Midwest have some sort of rule that if you move to a different club, you aren’t allowed to coach the same age group for at least a year.
> Could you imagine what would happen in So Cal if this was the rule?


What a great idea


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Feb 16, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Rumor that many of the good coaches have left or are leaving.  Who?  Reason?  Where are they are going?


Many people feel that Beach sold its soul to the Galaxy South Bay Coaching staff.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> Many people feel that Beach sold its soul to the Galaxy South Bay Coaching staff.


Welcome to the Fabulous SoCal Soccer Forum @LB Mom 78. I'm curious why people feel they "sold" their soul.  That's pretty intense to do, sell ones soul, right?  I wonder what it's like to sell your soul........


----------



## Dargle (Feb 16, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I’ve heard that some states in the Midwest have some sort of rule that if you move to a different club, you aren’t allowed to coach the same age group for at least a year.
> Could you imagine what would happen in So Cal if this was the rule?


That would probably violate CA's prohibition on non-compete clauses, but it would certainly reduce coach-inspired club-hopping.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

It's interesting how this business actually works.  It's like the coaches already have a book of business, like an All State Insurance Agent.  You're in good hands with All State or "Coach John."  Many coaches bring their players to a club and then try and leave with their flock to another place. Maybe coaches should just have a team that sticks together and then just hangs his licence for that year under a club?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

The anguish of selling one's soul at the actual time of decision making.  I think when the human being reaches a certain  boiling point in this rat race, he gets to a certain level of desperation and realism goes out the window.


----------



## pokergod (Feb 16, 2020)

For what it is worth, the coaches a


Soccerhelper said:


> It's interesting how this business actually works.  It's like the coaches already have a book of business, like an All State Insurance Agent.  You're in good hands with All State or "Coach John."  Many coaches bring their players to a club and then try and leave with their flock to another place. Maybe coaches should just have a team that sticks together and then just hangs his licence for that year under a club?


I think we all know every club has good and bad points, but a club is only as strong as the individual coaches.  To be more specific, we went to tryouts this weekend in North Orange County.  I know a few of the coaches.  Like the tryout from last week where I heard this news, they were all talking about the coaches leaving Beach.  One of the coaches, who they all spoke highly of, was mentioned in this chain.  The other names I heard this weekend I will not repeat since I don't want to mess with or harm a career.  The coaches at the tryouts mentioned tensions at beach between Long Beach and the South Bay, which was also mentioned above.  Will be interesting to see if Beach stays one entity.


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Feb 16, 2020)

pokergod said:


> For what it is worth, the coaches a
> 
> I think we all know every club has good and bad points, but a club is only as strong as the individual coaches.  To be more specific, we went to tryouts this weekend in North Orange County.  I know a few of the coaches.  Like the tryout from last week where I heard this news, they were all talking about the coaches leaving Beach.  One of the coaches, who they all spoke highly of, was mentioned in this chain.  The other names I heard this weekend I will not repeat since I don't want to mess with or harm a career.  The coaches at the tryouts mentioned tensions at beach between Long Beach and the South Bay, which was also mentioned above.  Will be interesting to see if Beach stays one entity.


Selling out good coaches and players to bring in a new director and his buddies has consequences.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 16, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> Selling out good coaches and players to bring in a new director and his buddies has consequences.


How does the South Bay Coaching staff affect Long Beach Teams?


----------



## Venantsyo (Feb 16, 2020)

pokergod said:


> To be more specific, we went to tryouts this weekend in North Orange County.



Just curious, what North OC club had tryouts this weekend??


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

Can someone explain to me who had the original Beach FC?  Where was the original Beach located? What Beach?  Long Beach?  Hermosa Beach? Redondo Beach?  Manhattan Beach?  I went up to Seattle and saw the first original Starbucks that opened 50 years ago.  The original Legends FC started in a little city called Glendora, ca.


----------



## Venantsyo (Feb 17, 2020)

Venantsyo said:


> Just curious, what North OC club had tryouts this weekend??



Oh, I see from another post that it was Blues in HB. I just can't understand how HB can be called North OC...


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

Venantsyo said:


> Oh, I see from another post that it was Blues in HB. I just can't understand how HB can be called North OC...


West OC sounds better.  To all you transplants who are truly not local to the Great OC.  Let me help you. We have North OC, South OC, West OC and Central OC.  I worked at Yellow pages and that;s how we divided the OC.  All the attorneys I sold ads to wanted the back cover of South OC always. South OC was the #1 book in the company.  Triple the revenue of the other directories.  HB and North OC is stupid.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 17, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Can someone explain to me who had the original Beach FC?  Where was the original Beach located? What Beach?  Long Beach?  Hermosa Beach? Redondo Beach?  Manhattan Beach?  I went up to Seattle and saw the first original Starbucks that opened 50 years ago.  The original Legends FC started in a little city called Glendora, ca.


I dont know the details but many moons ago I only remember them as a small club with mostly girls teams out of Redondo Beach.

The bigger club in that area was South Bay Force.    Force took over or mergered with a Palos Verdes club and some coaches in both went to beach and they started to expand.  After Force became a galaxy affiliate & changed names the whole affiliate model starting blowing up.

What we are seeing now seems to be a backlash to some of these  affiliate deals as what is promised rarely come to be in reality.  The whole access to DA or other higher level league carrots is normally controlled by some central chapter who prefer there own players and the rest just get to put that logo on there websites.


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 17, 2020)

jpeter said:


> I dont know the details but many moons ago I only remember them as a small club with mostly girls teams out of Redondo Beach.
> 
> The bigger club in that area was South Bay Force.    Force took over or mergered with a Palos Verdes club and some coaches in both went to beach and they started to expand.  After Force became a galaxy affiliate & changed names the whole affiliate model starting blowing up.
> 
> What we are seeing now seems to be a backlash to some of these  affiliate deals as what is promised rarely come to be in reality.  The whole access to DA or other higher level league carrots is normally controlled by some central chapter who prefer there own players and the rest just get to put that logo on there websites.


Goes to show you. With the mergers and acquisition MO, you can't get caught up in a brand name. A club might start out doing things the "right" way, but once they become, or get eaten by a big fish, more often than not things get messy. More importantly, find a coach who's philosophy is consistent with yours, and believes in and is committed to your kid.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 17, 2020)

jpeter said:


> I dont know the details but many moons ago I only remember them as a small club with mostly girls teams out of Redondo Beach.
> 
> The bigger club in that area was South Bay Force.    Force took over or mergered with a Palos Verdes club and some coaches in both went to beach and they started to expand.  After Force became a galaxy affiliate & changed names the whole affiliate model starting blowing up.
> 
> What we are seeing now seems to be a backlash to some of these  affiliate deals as what is promised rarely come to be in reality.  The whole access to DA or other higher level league carrots is normally controlled by some central chapter who prefer there own players and the rest just get to put that logo on there websites.


Imma set the record a little more “straight”. Beach FC started in Long Beach. A few years later, SM left what was South Bay Force and started the South Bay Chapter of Beach FC. It’s not a affiliate, it is a division.  There is only one President, one Board and one DOC.  However there are multiple “Directors”.  Both Divisions feed into their Girls Academy program that operates as a 3rd “Division” of the Club.  

hope that helps a bit.


----------



## younothat (Feb 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Imma set the record a little more “straight”. Beach FC started in Long Beach. A few years later, SM left what was South Bay Force and started the South Bay Chapter of Beach FC. It’s not a affiliate, it is a division.  There is only one President, one Board and one DOC.  However there are multiple “Directors”.  Both Divisions feed into their Girls Academy program that operates as a 3rd “Division” of the Club.
> 
> hope that helps a bit.


Yes the "beach" as in Cal State Long Beach...they used to practice there and some of the coaches had a connection to that school 

Ah SM was one of the best  @ that force club.   Good for her to branch out.  Our younger had a couple of friends on her team and they where kind of shocked when they found out. so much so some of them eventually wanted to listen to or  check out other bigger more "blue'er"  clubs.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 17, 2020)

younothat said:


> Yes the "beach" as in Cal State Long Beach...they used to practice there and some of the coaches had a connection to that school
> 
> Ah SM was one of the best  @ that force club.   Good for her to branch out.  Our younger had a couple of friends on her team and they where kind of shocked when they found out. so much so some of them eventually wanted to listen to or  check out other bigger more "blue'er"  clubs.


Indeed...can’t knock the hustle for even planting the seeds that far north.  MBSS put together some solid teams in the SB for a few years then after the Galaxy/Exiles merger, the pendulum swung. Nevertheless there has been some really talented kids coming out of the SouthBay for years.  It’s about time the parents haven’t had to commute for 1+ hours each way to get “exposure”.


----------



## pokergod (Feb 17, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Can someone explain to me who had the original Beach FC?  Where was the original Beach located? What Beach?  Long Beach?  Hermosa Beach? Redondo Beach?  Manhattan Beach?  I went up to Seattle and saw the first original Starbucks that opened 50 years ago.  The original Legends FC started in a little city called Glendora, ca.


Long Beach.  Was originally like a Blues, all flight one and boutique.  Clearly, those days are long past.


----------



## pokergod (Feb 17, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> Selling out good coaches and players to bring in a new director and his buddies has consequences.


You keep making very broad statements, selling soul to devil and one person changing the culture.  There are some great people and coaches there.  Like any big entity, they have issues.  Unless you are more specific in your critique, it falls flat.


----------



## pokergod (Feb 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Imma set the record a little more “straight”. Beach FC started in Long Beach. A few years later, SM left what was South Bay Force and started the South Bay Chapter of Beach FC. It’s not a affiliate, it is a division.  There is only one President, one Board and one DOC.  However there are multiple “Directors”.  Both Divisions feed into their Girls Academy program that operates as a 3rd “Division” of the Club.
> 
> hope that helps a bit.


And that is where the tension seems to be.  They are adding tons of teams to fund the academy.  But the $$ and numbers are in the southbay now and it seems that the LB coaches do not appreciate the power shift.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Long Beach.  Was originally like a Blues, all flight one and boutique.  Clearly, those days are long past.


That's what I remember.  The original Legends FC was out of Glendora ca.  Small, boutique club that started with one team.  JH started winning and then the competition started to poach his goats like when my dd played there.  Kicker said it best.  South Bay peeps had to travel 1+ hours to find "exposure" and now they don;t.  Fair competition is what makes this gr8t country awesome.  I'm not so sure how fair all this has been on us customers, but I will 100% learn from it and I'm sure the rest of us will too


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 17, 2020)

pokergod said:


> And that is where the tension seems to be.  They are adding tons of teams to fund the academy.  But the $$ and numbers are in the southbay now and it seems that the LB coaches do not appreciate the power shift.


”adding teams to fund the academy”, how so?  I have 2 in the program and can tell you, the Academy is FAR from “funded”!


----------



## pokergod (Feb 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> ”adding teams to fund the academy”, how so?  I have 2 in the program and can tell you, the Academy is FAR from “funded”!


I was advised they lost money last year.  There are rules on $ to remain an academy club.  Thus, adding other clubs and many flight iii teams to keep the $$ in coming in.


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Feb 17, 2020)

pokergod said:


> You keep making very broad statements, selling soul to devil and one person changing the culture.  There are some great people and coaches there.  Like any big entity, they have issues.  Unless you are more specific in your critique, it falls flat.


A number of LB coaches  recently had a meeting to discuss being second class citizens in the club now. The consensus was that SB is favored, pathway to DA is clearly showing signs of favoritism, are we just a forgotten part of organization. The LB part of the family is not feeling like family any more.  Rumors of coaches leaving LB are first domino to fall since meeting.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm shocked top players have to pay in order to play in the DA.  If you made the YNT list, you should get free until you get out of HS and then get a free ride in college.  Missing 10 days of hs school should be rewarded by a free ride imho.  Plus all that training with a soccer ball......My sister in laws boy pays nada for Golden State boys DA.  In Fact, I was told all the boys DA is fully funded.  Why are parents like Kicker having to pay to play in the DA?  That's BS.  I don;t think Beach gives away free rides to anyone or promises to anyone.  OC, LA and SD Surf 100% all offer free ride as does Legends and Pats. Pats is fully funded.  Blues is 100% a no.  Albion give free rides?  Real?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

I don't like all these big clubs calling themselves a "family" either.  It sounds like a cult or worse, a mob family.  If you speak up to the head family leader, he/she can cause you lot's of harm.  God forbid if you want to live with another family down the street.  I looked at all these websites and many of them share about "come join our lovely family."


----------



## WillJohn (Feb 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Imma set the record a little more “straight”. Beach FC started in Long Beach. A few years later, SM left what was South Bay Force and started the South Bay Chapter of Beach FC. It’s not a affiliate, it is a division.  There is only one President, one Board and one DOC.  However there are multiple “Directors”.  Both Divisions feed into their Girls Academy program that operates as a 3rd “Division” of the Club.
> 
> hope that helps a bit.


Don't forget the ECNL division and the El Segundo division.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 17, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> A number of LB coaches  recently had a meeting to discuss being second class citizens in the club now. The consensus was that SB is favored, pathway to DA is clearly showing signs of favoritism, are we just a forgotten part of organization. The LB part of the family is not feeling like family any more.  Rumors of coaches leaving LB are first domino to fall since meeting.


Most DA's favor the best available players. Can't really think of any that don't?


----------



## LASoccerMom (Feb 18, 2020)

Last year Beach posted it's coaching line-up. I can't find this year's line-up. Does anyone know what teams DS and SD are coaching? They announced DS as girls South Bay director. What is SD's role?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 18, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> A number of LB coaches  recently had a meeting to discuss being second class citizens in the club now. The consensus was that SB is favored, pathway to DA is clearly showing signs of favoritism, are we just a forgotten part of organization. The LB part of the family is not feeling like family any more.  Rumors of coaches leaving LB are first domino to fall since meeting.


You say “clearly” please explain how that is?  In the first year of DA there were equal #’s of LB and SB players for the ‘03’s and ‘04’s.  The following year there were actually more LB players than SB (by maybe a single player). This year when the ‘06’s formed there were more players pulled from LB than SB, especially because they pulled from 2 different LB teams (only one SB team).  Another factoid to look at is where the DA staff originated from, all but one came from the LB staff and the one that isn’t came from outside the club.  

The great thing about data is it isn’t subjective.

If the “favoritisms” are due in part to the training facilities, well, that was a result of economics and facility size/availability.  

it is true that the SB division is growing by leaps and bounds whereas LB seems to unable to maintain or grow, maybe it’s do to more competition from other clubs in their area, I honestly don’t know.


----------



## Dirtnap (Feb 18, 2020)

LASoccerMom said:


> Last year Beach posted it's coaching line-up. I can't find this year's line-up. Does anyone know what teams DS and SD are coaching? They announced DS as girls South Bay director. What is SD's role?


Must have just taken it down then as of 2 weeks ago it was listed.


----------



## sdb (Feb 18, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> You say “clearly” please explain how that is?  In the first year of DA there were equal #’s of LB and SB players for the ‘03’s and ‘04’s.  The following year there were actually more LB players than SB (by maybe a single player). This year when the ‘06’s formed there were more players pulled from LB than SB, especially because they pulled from 2 different LB teams (only one SB team).  Another factoid to look at is where the DA staff originated from, all but one came from the LB staff and the one that isn’t came from outside the club.
> 
> The great thing about data is it isn’t subjective.
> 
> ...


For 2019-2020, Beach has 87 teams listed on the web site. 47 of those are SB, 23 LB, 6 Boys ECNL, 6 DPL and 5 GDA. So SB is 54% of the teams. I imagine that # increases given the consolidation of teams in the SB under Beach. To Kicker's point, the data would seem to imply that the SB would likely become more important to the club.


----------



## pokergod (Feb 18, 2020)

sdb said:


> For 2019-2020, Beach has 87 teams listed on the web site. 47 of those are SB, 23 LB, 6 Boys ECNL, 6 DPL and 5 GDA. So SB is 54% of the teams. I imagine that # increases given the consolidation of teams in the SB under Beach. To Kicker's point, the data would seem to imply that the SB would likely become more important to the club.


If all of Galaxy south bay and Strikers south bay are coming over, that would really swing the numbers.  But the southbay also has the $$.  The feeling at beach is that merit based decisions are not being made.


----------



## RedNevilles (Feb 18, 2020)

As with most clubs decisions are made based on $$. By the looks of it with all of Galaxy Southbay going over they are now in charge of the girls side at least? Has Beach given up control? All the top teams do not have previous beach coaches.
Who is the boys Director if DS is the girls? Is that SD?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 18, 2020)

LASoccerMom said:


> Last year Beach posted it's coaching line-up. I can't find this year's line-up. Does anyone know what teams DS and SD are coaching? They announced DS as girls South Bay director. What is SD's role?


Per what I have been told DS as you mentioned will be the SB girls director as well as next years 07 DA coach. I assume he will have at least another team (which I don't know, possibly the 08F1). SD will be the 06 DA coach, the DPL director, and have a DPL team (possibly the 06's). But all this can change though I hear it is confirmed internally.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 18, 2020)

RedNevilles said:


> As with most clubs decisions are made based on $$. By the looks of it with all of Galaxy Southbay going over they are now in charge of the girls side at least? Has Beach given up control? All the top teams do not have previous beach coaches.
> Who is the boys Director if DS is the girls? Is that SD?


SD the DPL director.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 18, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Per what I have been told DS as you mentioned will be the SB girls director as well as next years 07 DA coach. I assume he will have at least another team (which I don't know, possibly the 08F1).


DS coaching the 2010's.


----------



## pokergod (Feb 18, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Rumor that many of the good coaches have left or are leaving.  Who?  Reason?  Where are they are going?


Soler is now up on the CDA Slammers Cerritos website as coaching multiple teams.  I still have not seen anything about the other big names that are allegedly leaving.


----------



## Sportsx2 (Feb 18, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> SD the DPL director.


SD will have the 08F1


----------



## Carpediem (Feb 18, 2020)

No.  SD will not be the 06 DA coach.  Galaxy needs to stop trying to spread that rumor already.  Yes, DS is the 07 DA coach.


----------



## Avanti (Feb 18, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Per what I have been told DS as you mentioned will be the SB girls director as well as next years 07 DA coach. I assume he will have at least another team (which I don't know, possibly the 08F1). SD will be the 06 DA coach, the DPL director, and have a DPL team (possibly the 06's). But all this can change though I hear it is confirmed internally.


The Speaker for Beach too, must be with so much inside information


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2020)

RedNevilles said:


> As with most clubs decisions are made based on $$. By the looks of it with all of Galaxy Southbay going over they are now in charge of the girls side at least? Has Beach given up control? All the top teams do not have previous beach coaches.
> Who is the boys Director if DS is the girls? Is that SD?


MH has taken over for the Boys


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 19, 2020)

Avanti said:


> The Speaker for Beach too, must be with so much inside information


Seemed to know everything about Galaxy SB until the Steel split. Then went remarkably quiet


----------



## RedNevilles (Feb 19, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> MH has taken over for the Boys


All of the boys or just ECNL? With the amount of teams they have it’s surprising they have so few people looking after them. Do they have a set curriculum or does every coach do their own thing?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Seemed to know everything about Galaxy SB until the Steel split. Then went remarkably quiet


Not at all. You should read through that thread.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2020)

RedNevilles said:


> All of the boys or just ECNL? With the amount of teams they have it’s surprising they have so few people looking after them. Do they have a set curriculum or does every coach do their own thing?


I can’t answer that question. I’m more in time with the girls side, but MH coached my DD for 4 years and we are eternally grateful for all he did in setting a foundation with her.


----------



## Overtime (Feb 19, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> You say “clearly” please explain how that is?  In the first year of DA there were equal #’s of LB and SB players for the ‘03’s and ‘04’s.  The following year there were actually more LB players than SB (by maybe a single player). This year when the ‘06’s formed there were more players pulled from LB than SB, especially because they pulled from 2 different LB teams (only one SB team).  Another factoid to look at is where the DA staff originated from, all but one came from the LB staff and the one that isn’t came from outside the club.
> 
> The great thing about data is it isn’t subjective.
> 
> ...


My DD was part of the Beach family when DA was first introduced and the original DA and DPL teams were formed from her age group.  At this time both SB and LB had strong FL1 teams to pull from.  The teams ended up having close to a 70/30 ratio of LB to SB players and at that time many felt the club favored LB over SB.  Interesting to see the tide shifting and the feeling SB being favored over LB....I guess it depends on the age group and one's perspective.


----------



## WillJohn (Feb 19, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> DS coaching the 2010's.


I think he's taking a '12 team too (or maybe it was a '13?).


----------



## LASoccerMom (Feb 20, 2020)

Carpediem said:


> No.  SD will not be the 06 DA coach.  Galaxy needs to stop trying to spread that rumor already.  Yes, DS is the 07 DA coach.


Does anyone know which teams SD will be coaching?


----------



## pokergod (Feb 25, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Rumor that many of the good coaches have left or are leaving.  Who?  Reason?  Where are they are going?


As reported on other threads, Hoffman leaving for Eagles.


----------



## pokergod (Mar 5, 2020)

pokergod said:


> As reported on other threads, Hoffman leaving for Eagles.


two parents at beach told me that sal marroquin has left.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Mar 5, 2020)

pokergod said:


> two parents at beach told me that sal marroquin has left.


Who?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 5, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Who?


@pokergod Seems to have an axe to grind against Beach. So any coach leaving becomes newsflash.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Mar 5, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> @pokergod Seems to have an axe to grind against Beach. So any coach leaving becomes newsflash.


Lol. Always interesting when someone like @pokergod asks the original question then has all the answers.


----------



## pokergod (Mar 6, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Lol. Always interesting when someone like @pokergod asks the original question then has all the answers.


Since I started the chain and then received the answers from others I thought I would report on it.  Based on # of views of this thread it appears some people care that a prominent club has lost a sizeable percentage of its respected coaches.  Isn't that what this forum is for?  Many others responded with coaches that are leaving too.  I do have a problem with where club soccer is right now and where it is going.  The amount of money being made on children and the way the children are treated is quite a problem.  Beach is a part of that system but hardly alone.  Unfortunately I'm not smart enough to find a solution but I hope someone in this forum is.  Attacking people for reporting valid information really doesn't move the needle either.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 6, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Since I started the chain and then received the answers from others I thought I would report on it.  Based on # of views of this thread it appears some people care that a prominent club has lost a sizeable percentage of its respected coaches.  Isn't that what this forum is for?  Many others responded with coaches that are leaving too.  I do have a problem with where club soccer is right now and where it is going.  The amount of money being made on children and the way the children are treated is quite a problem.  Beach is a part of that system but hardly alone.  Unfortunately I'm not smart enough to find a solution but I hope someone in this forum is.  Attacking people for reporting valid information really doesn't move the needle either.


Don;t worry about them guys.  Speak the truth as you see fit.  Same guys mess with me to.  There is a serious problem right now parents.  In my 10 years in socal club soccer, I have never witnessed so much firings and coaches leaving in a huff and puff mid season.  We have many experts now on the forum with experience.  I have a question for the experts.  With so many coaches up and leaving mid season, should we follow our developer too?  Or, should we wait to see who the new developer will be for next season?


----------



## lionsalpha (Mar 25, 2020)

I have 3 daughters. My second DD is in Beach SB. I have been in both Galaxy SB, and Beach. We started at Beach. Coaching personnel was what drove us out. We are now back because the coach fit well with my kid. I’ve seen many jump ship but like myself, I’ve seen both coaches and players return. Lots of factors when coaches and parents leave. Just my 2 cents


----------

